# Petco reptile sale



## Raymo2477 (Nov 23, 2012)

I work for petco and they're having a reptile sale thru Sunday...half off tortoises. Yes the Russians are wild caught but $50 isn't a bad price. Some stores also have redfoots that are farm raised for $60. Just thought I'd pass on the info.


----------



## mainey34 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you for the info...


----------



## ckidd_1999 (Nov 23, 2012)

Are the red foots wild caught too? I just saw some today


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Nov 23, 2012)

ckidd_1999 said:


> Are the red foots wild caught too? I just saw some today



The redfoots are usually farm raised.


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the 'heads up'!


----------



## jtrux (Nov 25, 2012)

Good deal!


----------

